# EN: all (of) + the / possessive adjective (your, etc.) - preposition



## inad86

*then you get all of your food*

why insert OF
"then you get all your food" : would mean the same or isn't good ?

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Ecliptica

All peut être ou ne pas être suivi de "of" s'il est suivi d'un possessif ou de "the", dans ton cas c'est le premier.
Donc "all of your food = all your food".

Hope it helps

Cordialement

Maxandre


----------



## cropje_jnr

Ça correspond plutôt à «le tout *de* ta nourriture», même si cela ne se dit pas très couramment en français


----------



## itka

Je ne vois pas du tout quel sens tu donnes à "le tout de ta nourriture"... Du moins, je ne peux pas imaginer un autre sens que "toute ta nourriture"...


----------



## cropje_jnr

C'est-à-dire, soit on te donne une partie soit on te donne le tout...


----------



## itka

Bon, mais alors, il faudrait dire "la totalité de ta nourriture"
Le tout de ta nourriture n'existe pas et n'a aucun sens.


----------



## cropje_jnr

Ah, merci de m'avoir corrigé! Dans tous les cas c'est la présence du mot "*de*" que je voulais souligner...


----------



## tilt

Reste que _toute ta nourriture_ et _la totalité de ta nourriture_, c'est bonnet blanc et blanc bonnet !


----------



## bernardW

Bonjour,

Quand on veut dire "tous les qqch", doit-on dire "all the stg" ou "all of the stg".

Y a-t-il une règle ?

Par exemple :
"tous ses amis sont venus" = "all of her friends came" ou "all her friends came" ?

"tous les systèmes sont concernés" = "all of the systems are concerned" ou "all the systems are concerned" ?

Merci.


----------



## Donaldos

Ca n'a pas vraiment d'importance ici, tu peux utiliser les deux. 

Sache toutefois que la construction sans _of_ est généralement plus courante.


----------



## jann

Les deux sont équivalents.  On a peut-être une très légère tendance à employer _all_ lorsqu'on parle de plusieurs objets distincts (_all your toys, all your books_ = tous tes jouets, tous tes livres) et _all of_ lorsqu'on on parler de la totalité d'un seul objet (_all of your dinner_ = tout ton dîner, ton dîner tout entier; _all of your homework - homework_ étant singulier en anglais alors que devoirs est pluriel en français).


----------



## desperatelearner

Hi everyone ,

Can someone explain me the nuance between :

All of the food has gone
All the food has gone. 

Is there an emphatic espect in the first sentence , is there no difference or is it something else?? 

Thanks very much!


----------



## misterk

I would say there is no difference at all between these two sentences. (It's just a bit easier/faster to say the second version.)


----------



## Keith Bradford

Both are valid. The version with "of" is _slightly_ more popular on sites scanned by Google, 4.2 million as against 3.6 million. In the Kinks' song, _All day and all of the night_ both are used, purely for reasons of rhythm.


----------



## CapnPrep

Keith Bradford said:


> In the Kinks' song, _All day and all of the night_ both are used, purely for reasons of rhythm.


_All day_ is something different again (_all of the day_ vs. _all the day _vs. _all day_). A more directly relevant example could be Dire Straits: _*all the* phonies and *all of the* fakes_.


----------

